
The office is dead. Get yourself a backyard shed - woldemariam
https://www.cnn.com/2020/08/26/success/backyard-sheds-work-from-home/index.html
======
smonff
Just invested in a small house in far Paris suburb and it comes with 2 garden
sheds.

No internet for now though.

